# Ayuda con un programa en ensamblador



## skizo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hola gente,

vereis, resulta que tengo que hacer un trabajo en ensamblador para el microcontrolador 8051, y la verdad es que si valoramos de 0 a 10 mis conocimientos sobre el tema, yo tengo un -10. Es por eso que os pido vuestra ayuda, pq ya no se que hacer y me quedan 2 o 3 dias para entregarlo.

Os copio el enunciado:

"Leer la lectura de un potenciometro y segun la lectura, sacar un señal PWM igual. Visualizar el valor sobre un display LCD.

Gente, os lo agradeceria mucho si me hechaseis una mano, pq no se absolutamente nada Sad gracias!! A ver si alguien se anima. Y si no es para 8051, pues no pasa nada, mientras sea en ensamblador...

Graciass por todo gente!

Saludos!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 7, 2006)

Hola, pues el enunciado no es claro del todo.

Con el potencióometro, puede hacer un divisor de tensiones, esta pude aplicarla  a un convertidor A/D y así estaría "leyendo " al potenciómetro, pero como quiere que el PWM sea igual al valor del potenciómetro?

Lo que se puede hacer es una equivalencia, aunque habría con  8 bits de resolución en el COnvertidor A/D habría 255 convinaciones de PWM eso es lo que quiere?

Saludos


----------



## skizo (Jun 7, 2006)

Supongo que querra decir eso, si.


----------



## Java RM (Jun 8, 2006)

Yo necesito hacer eso tambien, tengo pensado hacerlo con un ADC 0832 y un 89C51.. el programa todavia no lo hice ya que ni empece con la parte del hard que es para lo que necesitaria algo de ayuda, porq no tengo ni idea como funciona el 0832... el programa supongo que lo hare en bascom que por lo que vi no parece tan dificil..

Si alguno me puede ayudar con el circuito se lo agradeceria muchisimo.. y en cuanto haga el programa les aviso por si lo quieren.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 8, 2006)

Como le dije a skizo por mp, yo haré un secuenciador de luces controlando la velocidad con un potenciómetro, y un ADC0804, lo haré hasta el sábado si alcanzo aterminarlo lo posteo.

Saludos


----------



## skizo (Jun 12, 2006)

Bueno, que tal lo llevais esto?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 12, 2006)

skizo dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, que tal lo llevais esto?



Hola, voy atrasado se ha descompuesto mi cargador de pics y apenas estoy haciendo uno nuevo.

Si todo sale Bien, ho lo terminaría y mañana estaría haciendo esto.

Saludos


**************************************************

Bueno, pues he terminado el mío y de paso le he dado un avance al suyo.

mmm, no encuentro el ADC0804 en mis simuladores , le haré un diagrama a paint.

Saludos
******
Bueno el diagrama es este, me hice mi propio ADC0804 en el Eagle creo que quedó bien 

En cuanto al código, habrá que decirle 
1.- Lee lo que hay en el puerto B
2.- Comparalo con 256 posibles valores
3.- En base al valor modifica los tiempos en BAjo y en alto del Porta,0

Si quiere algo mmás sencillo, hice esto mueve lo que hay en el portb a los tiempos en bajo, el tiempo en alto es siempre el mismo. No es precisamente PWM pero altera la velocidad del motor.

Si quiere puede jugar con los tiempos para obtener mejores resultados.

Saludos


----------

